# Notch the frame? MK6 Gti



## froggyfly (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi, everyone 
Im ready to get a airlift kit for my MK6 
I noticed MK6 has a passanger side one inch higher than drive side when low the car without notch the frame. 
*I'm on a set of Rotiform BLQ 18x8.5 et45, 225-40r18 on it, Can I *make fenders touch the wheels (completely cover the tire)both side without notch the frame? 
Not ready to notch  
and I think if I don't notch the frame,*I will get same low with either airlift slam or performence kit,is it?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

In order to get the look you're going for, you're going to require a frame notch on the passenger side.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Notch it. It's not a big deal. You won't die. Baby panda's won't be sacrificed and no, your car will not blow up.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Id get one jus cuz it fits more evenly and even more because your frame wont be resting on your pass. axle


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Id get one jus cuz it sits more evenly and even more because your frame wont be resting on your pass. axle


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Just notch it. I didnt want to get my car notched at first but spending all that money to not have it sit even..no thanks. Just do it


----------



## froggyfly (Sep 10, 2012)

OVRWRKD said:


> In order to get the look you're going for, you're going to require a frame notch on the passenger side.


 :banghead::banghead: 

so I can not get a passenger side low enough without notch ? 

Want to know the height without notch...


----------



## froggyfly (Sep 10, 2012)

crispy21 said:


> Id get one jus cuz it sits more evenly and even more because your frame wont be resting on your pass. axle


 Will it a harm to the axle when frame sit on axle during low parking? 



crispy21 said:


> Id get one jus cuz it fits more evenly and even more because your frame wont be resting on your pass. axle


 Im worried about a difficult car sell in the future... 



Squirrel Nuts said:


> Notch it. It's not a big deal. You won't die. Baby panda's won't be sacrificed and no, your car will not blow up.


 :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm: Im a noob about this. So, A lot of fear on cut cut cut...


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

just do it. changes are if you sell the car you wil sell to another enthusiast not a dealer bags included. Only thing i worried about with notching was insurance and inspection issues. Rules are strict here. Even cutting the sway out is an auto fail unless you know a good shop.


----------

